# Erfahrungen mit Norco Magnum?



## dirt_donkey (8. Mai 2012)

Hi zusammen,

ich spiele mit dem Gedanke, mir das Norco Magnum zu kaufen. Das Bike scheint nicht besonders verbreitet zu sein, ich konnte im Web keine Meinungen oder Erfahrungsberichte finden.

Gibts hier im Forum Leute, die das Magnum fahren? Seid ihr damit zufrieden?


----------

